# Suggestion Required



## AsadRoman (Jul 31, 2012)

I need a suggestion regarding Business Visa for Kuwait. I had to visit Kuwait for Business Project Implementation for 11 Days. Conversation with our HR as per them the Visa For Pakistan ,India,Bangladesh is still under consideration (Banned).

Can anyone suggest What should be my action Plan?
Have anyone else have problems while Applying for Visa (Tourist/Business) espacially Pakistani Expat and Indians?

Thanks for your effort and Suggestions in Advance .


----------



## newguydubai (Dec 10, 2012)

Kuwait visa is banned for Pakistani nationals, regardless of UAE residency. It is only allowed for blood relatives of Pakistani nationals already present in Kuwait.

Your only option is to work remotely or have someone else take over for you/ be onsite as your interface. Indian nationals with UAE residency can visit Kuwait and get on-arrival visa.


----------



## AsadRoman (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestion 

Anyone else have any other suggestion?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I have one .... closing this thread ... the original question has been answered ...


----------

